# Old wood needs hardening



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a shelf from my Father-in-law's shop, and I am making 4 small Reindeer for my Wife and her siblings.. Mementos of their Father.. The wood is a rough sawn 2 1/4" x 6" board that I believe is cedar.. It is a very soft wood..

I'm finding it hard to sand this wood smooth, and am wondering if there is something I can apply to harden it up..


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I've used cyanoacrlate (thin) on boards with loose knots that I didn't want flying around when I ripped stock or if I wanted to keep the knots in the wood. And I use it to hold bark on log band saw boxes. It doesn't color the wood much. You could try that on a sample and see if it works for you.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Minwax also makes a wood hardener. I don't know alot about it but I know people that have used it sucessfully for turning projects for soft wood. Cedar is prone to fuzzies etc. when sanding. Give it a try and like Berry said, CA works great for stabiling knots and cracks. 

Corey


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I use western red cedar for a lot of flutes. (smells great!) and no machine sanding. Not because I don't think you should.... mostly because I don't have a belt sander or palm sander or anything that would power-sand. So... all by hand. 150, 200, 320, 400, 600, 800. It gets shiny.  

Cause those are the sheets I HAVE right now 
Takes a little elbow grease but they come out really slick.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

oh that's weird... my reply is showing up BEFORE 2 other replies that were posted BEFORE I posted mine...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Like Berry said, if you have Knots, soak them in CA and then sand it will do a better job of stabilizing them than anything else. Use the hardener on the rest of the boards but superglue the knots and any cracks. 

Corey


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

reikimaster said:


> oh that's weird... my reply is showing up BEFORE 2 other replies that were posted BEFORE I posted mine...


Yes, replies are coming out all screwed up..


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Cedar will always be cedar,a soft weather resistant wood. I have had good results hand sanding cedar.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It seems to be doing ok when I use the belt sander on it, but for areas I can't get with that I'm trying a couple flap sanders chucked in the drill press.. The hand sanding is my problem.. I'll have to try some finer sandpaper on it..
I don't have problems with knots, so some Minwax sounds like a good bet..
Thanks guys..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You may want to take a look at the System Three products

Made to make wood a bit harder and to stand up to the elements.

Rotfix Wood Restoration Repair by System Three corp.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5686
and 
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5337

Bj


----------

